# Bug bei Attumen der Jäger !? (zwecks Boss-Kills)



## daaggro (26. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wer hat das auch das die boss- kills bei attumen der jäger nicht aktualisiert werden bei buffed!         (boss-erfassung/  Blasc!!!) Alle anderen erffasst er nur halt nicht den ersten in karazhan? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vatenkeist (26. April 2008)

daaggro schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wer hat das auch das die boss- kills bei attumen der jäger nicht aktualisiert werden bei buffed!         (boss-erfassung/  Blasc!!!) Alle anderen erffasst er nur halt nicht den ersten in karazhan?
> ...


bei mir wurde so einiges nicht erfasst
gruul voidreaver solarian lurker hyddross usw.
obwohls da ab und an steht "bosskill erfasst" wirds nich eingetragen....


----------



## melaina (27. April 2008)

Bei mir wurde noch nie Attumen erfasst (also im Chat stand nicht einmal Boss-Kill erfasst). Bei allen darauf folgenden Kara-Bossen erfasste Blasc aber immer alles. Schon komisch.


----------



## Zaub3r'VVald (28. April 2008)

melaina schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde noch nie Attumen erfasst (also im Chat stand nicht einmal Boss-Kill erfasst). Bei allen darauf folgenden Kara-Bossen erfasste Blasc aber immer alles. Schon komisch.



geht mir genauso ka warum


----------



## Fluxo (6. Mai 2008)

Ja, bei mir das gleiche Problem. 2x Kara gewesen bis jetzt, und beide Male wurde der Attumen-Kill nicht gezählt. Das Problem scheint wohl öfter vorzukommen....


----------



## Solostraran (14. Mai 2008)

Fluxo schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir das gleiche Problem. 2x Kara gewesen bis jetzt, und beide Male wurde der Attumen-Kill nicht gezählt. Das Problem scheint wohl öfter vorzukommen....



Same here. Attumen lag genauso oft wie Moroes, aber seit dem ersten Kill von Attumen wird dort nicht mehr weitergezählt ^^


----------



## Teldur (16. Mai 2008)

Solostraran schrieb:


> Same here. Attumen lag genauso oft wie Moroes, aber seit dem ersten Kill von Attumen wird dort nicht mehr weitergezählt ^^



ich habe das selbe problem auch. keine ahnung warum, alle anderen boss in karazhan werden hochgezählt, nur attumen steht bei mir noch bei 0.

allerdings bekomme ich bei attumen auch keine meldung das der boss-kill erfasst worden ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fluxo (16. Mai 2008)

Teldur schrieb:


> allerdings bekomme ich bei attumen auch keine meldung das der boss-kill erfasst worden ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Ja, ist bei mir genauso... Hab letztens extra drauf geachtet. Aber gut,daß mehrere das Problem zu haben scheinen, dann liegts wenigstens nicht an meinem PC.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2008)

Das die Attumen-Erfassung (und einige andere Bosse) seit Patch 2.4 nicht mehr funktioniert ist bereits in die Bug-Liste aufgenommen. Über einen Patch-Zeitpunkt kann ich leider noch nichts sagen.


----------



## mrdiablo (16. Mai 2008)

Hm, laut der Datenbank gibts Attumen 2x.

ID 15550
ID 16152

Denke es ist nun irgendwie die 16152 anstatt der 15550.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Mai 2008)

Dafür wird bei meinem Priester TdM normal als TdM Hero Bosskill angezeigt :>
Ist das auch schon ein bekannter Bug? Wenn nicht wisst ihr's jetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtdrachin (25. Mai 2008)

na wenn's mal nur attumen wäre ... oder nur bei raids ...

da hat man doch glatt das bestreben selbst noch einmal alle alten low-inis zu machen ... und zählts? nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(100% sieht einfach gut aus am Ende *ggg*)

da also auch nicht, teilweise auch noch von klasse zu klasse unterschiedlich ... bei druiden wird am wenigsten erfaßt nach dem was ich so höre ...

dann war wohl mal die möglichkeit, die entsprechende datei zum austausch manuell hochzuladen ... gibts wohl nicht mehr ...


----------

